# Florida Herf for the LT and his crew



## Ron1YY

Ok guys, LT.Rich and his crew are coming home to Florida. It's time for a "Welcome Home/Thank You Herf for Jason and his crew. He's looking at being stateside in July. I'm looking to set this up for Mid August. The 26th is not good for me because I'll be out of town. Let's start this going and get a date setup.

Let's Get To Herfin!!!!!!!​
Ron


----------



## Neuromancer

I'm in...


----------



## Ron1YY

I know that more than just Marc and I are going to hook up with LT Rich for this. Let's get a list going here guys!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> Ok guys, LT.Rich and his crew are coming home to Florida. It's time for a "Welcome Home/Thank You Herf for Jason and his crew. He's looking at being stateside in July. I'm looking to set this up for Mid August. The 26th is not good for me because I'll be out of town. Let's start this going and get a date setup.
> 
> Let's Get To Herfin!!!!!!!​
> Ron


Ron,
Where are you planning on having it?
Most likely, I am in.


----------



## Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> Ron,
> Where are you planning on having it?
> Most likely, I am in.


We're pretty open on where to have this and also when. The LT was saying that August was better than July for him. August 24th weekend is out for me as I am out of town to California to hang with my brothers.

I thought I would put it up now so we can make soild plans for LT. Rich and crew.

Ron

P.S. Most likely it will be at one of three places, LJ's, Smoke Inn, or TW. It would be easier for the LT if it were at Smoke Inn because it is the furthest north of the 3.


----------



## Miami

Let me know also. I would like to be a part of that.


----------



## Guest

If it's within driving reach, I have an interest in participating. 10-12 hour drive is not out of the question, but that drive only puts me about half way down the Atlantic coast of Florida.

I'll keep my eyes on the thread for more details.


----------



## illuminatus

Well damn.. school starts the 21st, and I have to be there the 12th.. but since I have a bike now, I may be able to arrange a roadtrip.. hmm...


----------



## Ron1YY

Let's bump this up and get something going for our Brothers that are protecting us and our way of living. Let's shoot for the beginning to middle of August. I'd like to report to the LT. that we have a mission (ie, :w and :al ) scheduled in August for he and his crew. 

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP

I am up for it, I have possibly another wedding :fu to attend early August, but I am trying to weasel out of it........I'll keep posted.

ATL


----------



## CobraSkip

I'm in! but the PANs will be gone ... I'll have to get something else that he might appreciate


----------



## mike32312

I maybe interested in a little road trip myself.


----------



## Neuromancer

How about Saturday, 8/12, or 8/19, at LJ's in Royal Palm Beach?


----------



## Ron1YY

Neuromancer said:


> How about Saturday, 8/12, or 8/19, at LJ's in Royal Palm Beach?


Can do 8/12 at LJ's maybe 8/19 at Andrew's place as Sundays LJ's is closed. Or I could see about a special opening just for the Herf. I'll find out and let everyone know.

Ron


----------



## Neuromancer

Ron1YY said:


> Can do 8/12 at LJ's maybe 8/19 at Andrew's place as Sundays LJ's is closed. Or I could see about a special opening just for the Herf. I'll find out and let everyone know.
> 
> Ron


Sunday doesn't figure into it...8/12 and 8/19 are both Saturdays, and it seems we have less hassles from the wifey's and SO's when we get together on Saturday afternoon's/evening's....


----------



## Ron1YY

Neuromancer said:


> Sunday doesn't figure into it...8/12 and 8/19 are both Saturdays, and it seems we have less hassles from the wifey's and SO's when we get together on Saturday afternoon's/evening's....


You're right, they are both Saturday. I'm good ( Hint to those who know) for either day. Andrew!!!!! Pick one Bro!!!!! and let's get to planning it out.

Ron


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> You're right, they are both Saturday. I'm good ( Hint to those who know) for either day. Andrew!!!!! Pick one Bro!!!!! and let's get to planning it out.
> 
> Ron


Ron,
I would love to make it.
If you pick the 12th, may be a bit of a problem in the household as that is my wife's birthday.
The 19th would save my marriage and leave me more spending money for cigars.


----------



## ATLHARP

Hey!

Either of those days is fine with me, I would prefer the 12th though.......it's before school starts back.


ATL


----------



## Blueface

ATLHARP said:


> Hey!
> 
> Either of those days is fine with me, I would prefer the 12th though.......it's before school starts back.
> 
> ATL


Wasssuppp wit dat?
Just because you missed a herf with the largest turnout ever in the history of South Florida herfs and just because you missed the half box or so of free sticks Padron gave each and every single person there, does not mean you need to request a date that I cannot attend.
Hey ****** Che, up yours!!!


----------



## Neuromancer

19th would probabaly be good here too...and Andrew, since it's a Saturday it doesn't matter if school started or not...last I checked they didn't keep you in on Saturday's, unless you were in detention...ahhhh...I see....knowing whom we're dealing with I guess we can figure you'll be in detention right away, huh?


----------



## Blueface

Neuromancer said:


> 19th would probabaly be good here too...and Andrew, since it's a Saturday it doesn't matter if school started or not...last I checked they didn't keep you in on Saturday's, unless you were in detention...ahhhh...I see....knowing whom we're dealing with I guess we can figure you'll be in detention right away, huh?


:r 
Spoken for both of us.


----------



## illuminatus

19th would work better for me.. I have to be at a fraternity thing on the 12th, so no way I'd make it. 19th is the saturday before school starts again, I'd welcome the festivities before the year of drudgery begins again!


----------



## Guest

If I can make it, the 19th has more potential for me being available, since I will probably be in Tucson the prior weekend (maybe even in San Diego).


----------



## Ron1YY

OK, I'll nail it down to August 19th at LJ's. Let's get this rolling. I'll have the food covered. We'll make sure there will be the usual milk and juice(Patron and Port). Let's try to start a head count of definates and maybe's.

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP

Blueface said:


> Wasssuppp wit dat?
> Just because you missed a herf with the largest turnout ever in the history of South Florida herfs and just because you missed the half box or so of free sticks Padron gave each and every single person there, does not mean you need to request a date that I cannot attend.
> Hey ****** Che, up yours!!!


Hey,

Look here you wannabe Mexicano Jets fan, He asked which date, the 12th or the 19th would be fine. Maybe you ought to read the the posts before old man before you start flappin' your dentures! Now go mow my lawn! 

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP

Neuromancer said:


> 19th would probabaly be good here too...and Andrew, since it's a Saturday it doesn't matter if school started or not...last I checked they didn't keep you in on Saturday's, unless you were in detention...ahhhh...I see....knowing whom we're dealing with I guess we can figure you'll be in detention right away, huh?


Actually the funny thing is that they are starting sauturday dentention this year and it will be on a revolving schedule. I only opted for the 12th because it's before all the hell starts. Hell, I'll take the 19th! By that time I will probably need to drink the hell out of something!!

ATL


----------



## Blueface

ATLHARP said:


> Hey,
> 
> Look here you wannabe Mexicano Jets fan, He asked which date, the 12th or the 19th would be fine. Maybe you ought to read the the posts before old man before you start flappin' your dentures! Now go mow my lawn!
> 
> ATL


I don't do lawns.
I am a "roofer".


----------



## Blueface

HERF!!! HERF!!! HERF!!!

I am in!
(Sounds like me talking to my wife, except that on is usually followed by a sigh and then and "I am done")


----------



## bruceolee

Whatever is decided in the end, we'll do our damndest to be there. I'll just bite the bullet and work tired the next day. :w


----------



## ATLHARP

Blueface said:


> I don't do lawns.
> I am a "roofer".


Sorry mexicano! Doghouses don't count, don't forget your pool cleaning equipment! :tg

ATL


----------



## Neuromancer

I'll be there...Jacob will probably come in from Orlando...


----------



## Blueface

ATLHARP said:


> Sorry mexicano! Doghouses don't count, don't forget your pool cleaning equipment! :tg
> 
> ATL


I don't do pools either.
I am a roofer!


----------



## ATLHARP

Blueface said:



> I don't do pools either.
> I am a roofer!


Well at least you live where you work..............

ATL


----------



## Blueface

ATLHARP said:


> Well at least you live where you work..............
> 
> ATL


Spanish lesson time Andrew.
Today's lesson "Do you like":
Te gusta mamar tetas? Si, a Andrew le gusta mamar tetas the vacas!!!
Te gustan los puros? Si, a Andrew le gusta los puros por el culo a la Lewinski!!!
Te gustan las muchachas? Si, a Andrew le gustan las muchachas llamada Jose con un rabo del tamano de un caballo!!!
Te gusta comer mierda? Si, a Andrew le gusta comer barriles de mierda.
Te gusta el olor de los basos (add the squigly line over the n) de hombres encuero? Si, me "freaking" encanta ese olor tan sabroso!
Te gusta el olor de las prisiones de Turkey? Si, adoro el holor de las prisiones de Turkey.


----------



## illuminatus

Blueface said:


> I am a "roofer".


I.e., he uses rufies on his victi... err... "dates".. :r


----------



## ATLHARP

Blueface said:


> Spanish lesson time Andrew.
> Today's lesson "Do you like":
> Te gusta mamar tetas? Si, a Carlos le gusta mamar tetas the vacas!!!
> Te gustan los puros? Si, a Carlos le gusta los puros por el culo a la Lewinski!!!
> Te gustan las muchachas? Si, a Carlos le gustan las muchachas llamada Jose con un rabo del tamano de un caballo!!!
> Te gusta comer mierda? Si, a Carlos le gusta comer barriles de mierda.
> Te gusta el olor de los basos (add the squigly line over the n) de hombres encuero? Si, me "freaking" encanta ese olor tan sabroso!
> Te gusta el olor de las prisiones de Turkey? Si, adoro el holor de las prisiones de Turkey.


Wow, 
That sounds like low grade Puerto Rican spanish, I take it back- *You're a Puerto Rican Eagles Fan*....now go finish raking the yard before I take away your Green Card! 

ATL


----------



## NCRadioMan

ATLHARP said:


> Wow,
> That sounds like low grade Puerto Rican spanish, I take it back- *You're a Puerto Rican Eagles Fan*....now go finish raking the yard before I take away your Green Card!
> 
> ATL


:r Oops. Was that out loud?  Sorry Ron! 

:ms NCRM


----------



## Ron1YY

ATLHARP said:


> Wow,
> That sounds like low grade Puerto Rican spanish, I take it back- *You're a Puerto Rican Eagles Fan*....now go finish raking the yard before I take away your Green Card!
> 
> ATL


DAMN!!!! Rough crowd tonight :r !!!!!! Funny how Andrew knows NFL teams as he is a HUGE Canadian league fan!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

NCRadioMan said:


> Oops. Was that out loud?  Sorry Ron!
> 
> :ms NCRM


OUCH!!!! Now THAT stings, my parrothead friend :fu :r !!!!!

Ron

Hmm, when are the credits coming back!!!!!!! can you say CUT Wars 3!!!!


----------



## ATLHARP

Ron1YY said:


> DAMN!!!! Rough crowd tonight :r !!!!!! Funny how Andrew knows NFL teams as he is a HUGE Canadian league fan!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Ron,

I have nothing against the Canadian league, I mean look...they took Ricky Williams! Anyway, Ron your favorite team (The Buffalo Bills), aren't they a Canadian team?

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY

ATLHARP said:


> Ron,
> 
> I have nothing against the Canadian league, I mean look...they took Ricky Williams! Anyway, Ron your favorite team (Da Giants), ARE NOT a Canadian team?
> 
> ATL


I see how your thinking is going this morning!!!! By the way....I have a cigars I want you to try today!!!! It's a churchill. Let's hook up and smoke them Bro!!!

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP

Ron1YY said:


> I see how your thinking is going this morning!!!! By the way....I have a cigars I want you to try today!!!! It's a churchill. Let's hook up and smoke them Bro!!!
> 
> Ron


No thanks, I shall remain Cremosa free! 

ATL


----------



## Blueface

ATLHARP said:


> No thanks, I shall remain Cremosa free!
> 
> ATL


Hey,
Go practice your Spanish.


----------



## Ron1YY

Ok, so far here is the I'm in's and maybe's

In's

Blueface
ATLHARP
Neuromancer
CobraSkip
Miami

Maybe's

BruceoLee
SvilleKid
Illuminatus
Mike32312

Where is the rest of the South Florida Crew?????

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, so far here is the I'm in's and maybe's
> 
> In's
> 
> Blueface
> ATLHARP
> Neuromancer
> CobraSkip
> Miami
> 
> Maybe's
> 
> BruceoLee
> SvilleKid
> Illuminatus
> Mike32312
> 
> Where is the rest of the South Florida Crew?????
> 
> Ron


Yeah, where's Nely? MiamiE? 

ATL


----------



## bruceolee

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, so far here is the I'm in's and maybe's
> 
> In's
> 
> Blueface
> ATLHARP
> Neuromancer
> CobraSkip
> Miami
> 
> Maybe's
> 
> BruceoLee
> SvilleKid
> Illuminatus
> Mike32312
> 
> Where is the rest of the South Florida Crew?????
> 
> Ron


barring some unforeseen circumstance we'll be there. 

What about Knuckles? has he been showing up to any herfs lately or been around here much? Just curious.


----------



## Ron1YY

bruceolee said:


> barring some unforeseen circumstance we'll be there.
> 
> What about Knuckles? has he been showing up to any herfs lately or been around here much? Just curious.


Cool Deal!!!! What about Justin and Steve?

I'm going to e-mail Marty and let him know we're going to go for it again and see if he can make it down.

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Ok, so far here is the I'm in's and maybe's

In's

Blueface
ATLHARP
Neuromancer
CobraSkip
Miami
BruceoLee

Maybe's

SvilleKid
Illuminatus
Mike32312

Where is the rest of the South Florida Crew?????

Ron


----------



## bruceolee

Ron1YY said:


> Cool Deal!!!! What about Justin and Steve?


We'll all be there. It's been FAR too long since we've herfed. :w


----------



## Blueface

bruceolee said:


> We'll all be there. It's been FAR too long since we've herfed. :w


Way to go!
YOu are right. It has been far too long for you.


----------



## CobraSkip

With all this banter, has the date and place been set for sure? If so I missed it. I don't want to show up at the wrong place on the wrong date and have to smoke all those gars by myself.


----------



## Blueface

CobraSkip said:


> With all this banter, has the date and place been set for sure? If so I missed it. I don't want to show up at the wrong place on the wrong date and have to smoke all those gars by myself.


8/19 at LJ's in West Palm.
I was only there once but believe it to be on the NW corner of Southern and 441.


----------



## solafid3

Well, depending on if I get this work scholarship position at school, I might be able to make it. If I don't get it, I could go, If I do get it I still may be able to go I just gotta make arrangements.


----------



## MiamiE

If its at LJ's I should be there. I work saturdays now so its a bit tough!


----------



## TheButcher

I'll come, especially if its at LJ's. Shoot I'll go just about anywhere.


----------



## snkbyt

Count me in. There a place I know in Melboure/Indialantic (just south of Patrick Air Force Base) that's a coffee/cigar shop with a smoke lounge with a BYOB policy. Keep posting updates as we all need to be there (where ever it happens to be held at)


----------



## LT Rich

Hrrmmm... I am in! Awesome guys i am looking forward to my very first herf! I will need directions to the herf site and all that, but it looks like there is plenty of time for that. I am home now so i can say that i will definatly be home for the herf! I look forward to seeing you all there!

LT :gn


----------



## Ron1YY

Welcome Home LT!!!! How many are going to be there from your Crew? It will be an Honor to Herf with you and your crew!!!! Be ready though, cause this crew *WILL* Bring It!!!

Ron


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> Be ready though, cause this crew *WILL* Bring It!!!
> 
> Ron


I have no idea what it is you are talking about.


----------



## Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> I have no idea what it is you are talking about.


I'm sure you don't......And this from the one who has turned more people to the darkside( By way of handing out the best that some small Island has to offer) than Senator Paladine!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> I'm sure you don't......And this from the one who has turned more people to the darkside( By way of handing out the best that some small Island has to offer) than Senator Paladine!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I have no idea what it is you are talking about.


----------



## snkbyt

Welcome Home Lt, check your PM for the local info you requested.
Alex: u


----------



## opus

LT Rich said:


> Hrrmmm... I am in! Awesome guys i am looking forward to my very first herf! I will need directions to the herf site and all that, but it looks like there is plenty of time for that. I am home now so i can say that i will definatly be home for the herf! I look forward to seeing you all there!
> 
> LT :gn


Glad to have you home safe and sound brother. Not sure yet if I can make it or not. If I can I will.


----------



## mikey202

I would like to partake in the HERF...I have the 2nd and 3rd weeks in august off for vacation...and a nice roadtrip would be just fine with me.:w :al

If someone would pm me with the details I would be grateful....address and details of when,ect.


----------



## Miami

This will be good.


----------



## bruceolee

Ron1YY said:


> I'm sure you don't......And this from the one who has turned more people to the darkside( By way of handing out the best that some small Island has to offer) than Senator Paladine!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Are you implying that we are an unruly band of lawbreakers? Surely you jest in such comments as a classier well-mannered group of men you will not find.


----------



## Miami

bruceolee said:


> Are you implying that we are an unruly band of lawbreakers? Surely you jest in such comments as a classier well-mannered group of men you will not find.


I will be your watchfull eye. Yes I am here to protect and serve no matter how much inventory I must burn.


----------



## Blueface

mikey202 said:


> I would like to partake in the HERF...I have the 2nd and 3rd weeks in august off for vacation...and a nice roadtrip would be just fine with me.:w :al
> 
> If someone would pm me with the details I would be grateful....address and details of when,ect.


Ron/Andrew,
Help Mikey out here as I know how to get there but don't have the exact address.

Mikey,
On the NW corner of Southern Blvd and State Road 441.
Take the Southern Blvd exit from the Turnpike and you are practically down the street. You can also take 95 of course.


----------



## mikey202

Blueface said:


> Ron/Andrew,
> Help Mikey out here as I know how to get there but don't have the exact address.
> 
> Mikey,
> On the NW corner of Southern Blvd and State Road 441.
> Take the Southern Blvd exit from the Turnpike and you are practically down the street. You can also take 95 of course.


Well me and the wifey are probably going to head that way a couple of days before the herf...so, I've never been to that area, but I work for Fedex and I'll find it for sure:r .


----------



## Ron1YY

mikey202 said:


> Well me and the wifey are probably going to head that way a couple of days before the herf...so, I've never been to that area, but I work for Fedex and I'll find it for sure:r .


No worries Mikey.

Take the Southern Blvd. exit from either I95 or the Turnpike. Head West. When you get to the Southern Blvd and 441/SR 7, there is a K-Mart Shopping center in the NW corner. Pull into there. LJ's is between the Bealls store and the Post Office.

If you need me, call the store at 561-790-1356

Ron


----------



## mikey202

Ron1YY said:


> No worries Mikey.
> 
> Take the Southern Blvd. exit from either I95 or the Turnpike. Head West. When you get to the Southern Blvd and 441/SR 7, there is a K-Mart Shopping center in the NW corner. Pull into there. LJ's is between the Bealls store and the Post Office.
> 
> If you need me, call the store at 561-790-1356
> 
> Ron


Thanks..sounds like a good time!!!


----------



## snkbyt

I can read back and figure out the WHERE, but can't seem to find the WHEN, and we all know the WHY and the WHO

:u 
'Life is to short to smoke a cheap cigar"


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> I can read back and figure out the WHERE, but can't seem to find the WHEN, and we all know the WHY and the WHO
> 
> :u
> 'Life is to short to smoke a cheap cigar"


It's going to be on August 19th time .... afternoon, But we can start the party earlier if anyone wants 

Ron


----------



## Nely

Welcome home LT Rich.
Unfortunately I'm won't be able to make it to the herf. I'm starting a new job and getting away that day will not be possible. 
You guys have fun and show these monkeys how we herf.


----------



## bruceolee

Ron1YY said:


> It's going to be on August 19th time .... afternoon, But we can start the party earlier if anyone wants
> 
> Ron


I get done with work around 3:30 so we wouldn't be able to make it until 5:00 - 5:30. I hope that gives us enough time.


----------



## Ron1YY

bruceolee said:


> I get done with work around 3:30 so we wouldn't be able to make it until 5:00 - 5:30. I hope that gives us enough time.


I can just about guarantee that we will still be at it way past that!!!!

Ron


----------



## TheButcher

Im all jumpy, Im already excited. My first big herf the day before my b-day. WOOT!


----------



## Ron1YY

TheButcher said:


> Im all jumpy, Im already excited. My first big herf the day before my b-day. WOOT!


Ha Ha!!!! Now I know!!!! AND you a Tequila drinker too!!!!!! I see certain doom for you that day!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Unfortunately will be unable to attend the HERF, but just finished a 2 man HERF with the man himself Lt Rich (Jason). He told me what a great job ya'll did keeping his cooler full when he was away overseas, hats off to one and all. I showed him a few of my haunts and have plans to find a few others. He a good guy and enjoys his smokes with a good burbon. :al Enjoyed the HERF and plan to do it again real soon. :u


----------



## mikey202

TheButcher said:


> Im all jumpy, Im already excited. My first big herf the day before my b-day. WOOT!


NO WAY!!!! My birthday is on Aug. 20 too!!!!SWEET!!!!:al


----------



## TheButcher

HA! You better bring your ass to this herf then and do a little of this:w and a little of this:al.


----------



## Ron1YY

mikey202 said:


> NO WAY!!!! My birthday is on Aug. 20 too!!!!SWEET!!!!:al


HELL YEAH!!!!! 2 B-days and a HERF!!!!! You 2 better bring your A Game that day!!!

Ron


----------



## TheButcher

Nothing but the A game. I stopped by smoke inn to check it out for the first time picked out some sticks for that weekend. Hopefully they last that long.


----------



## LT Rich

I am a visual learner, so does anyone have the addy for the store we are going to so i can plug it into Google Earth and i can see where i am going? Thanks guys, i am really looking forward to this, has anyone been keeping track of how many LLGs are coming?

LT :gn


----------



## ATLHARP

LT Rich said:


> I am a visual learner, so does anyone have the addy for the store we are going to so i can plug it into Google Earth and i can see where i am going? Thanks guys, i am really looking forward to this, has anyone been keeping track of how many LLGs are coming?
> 
> LT :gn


LJ's addy is:

*LJ's Fine Cigar and Tobacco 
10221 Southern Blvd 
Royal Palm Beach, FL 33411 *

Enjoy!

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY

Ok everyone. After a long wait for Lt. Rich to come home, and getting settled in, recent news comes up. Jason has gotten the job he has been waiting for. Unfortunately, he will be leaving the day after the Herf to go to Training.

To me, that just upped the ante. 

So, I'm going to bring MY A Game, and a VERY big bottle of Patron. We now have to welcome home and send Jason off in Style!!!!!

Let's get a Head count going so I can plan more stuff out.

Ron


----------



## TheButcher

oh man Im scared to see your A game. You know im in, I hope yall can carry me:al :r


----------



## LT Rich

Well guys, i am scared too... i have heard the horror stories about what Ron is capable of! Maybe i should stay clear of WPB that weekend... although i have a feeling that they would track me down and get me anyways! 

Needless to say i am exdcited and cannot wait for the weekend to roll around, it sounds like some good old fashion fun! Look forward to meeting you all.

Also I will be there, but most of the guys i was with in Afghanistan were all from the Tampa area, so i am afraid i am out of touch with them and it would be a long trip for any of them anyways. The one from this area happens to be flying to St. Croix today to be with his girl friend for a while, and he wont be back till well after the Herf... so i am sorry to disapoint, but unless something changes you all are stuck with just me!

LT :gn


----------



## mikey202

Ok...this is a definate maybe for me.....IF...IF......nothing financially devestating happens I and the wifey will be there.

I have a teenager going to Ocala, to school, that week and my other 2 daughters will be starting school that same week....so, I intend to be there.

But with children..well you know how it goes.


----------



## Ron1YY

Ok, so far here is the I'm in's and maybe's

In's

Blueface
ATLHARP
Neuromancer
CobraSkip
Miami
BruceoLee
Black Talon
MustangGT
TheButcher
SnkByt

Maybe's

SvilleKid
Illuminatus
Mike32312
Mikey202
Opusxox

Where is the rest of the South Florida Crew?????

Ron


----------



## knuckles

Herf at LJ's, August 19th.


Hmmmm......


----------



## Ron1YY

knuckles said:


> Herf at LJ's, August 19th.
> 
> Hmmmm......


YES!!!! I raised the dead!!!!! Welcome back Brother!!!!

Let's see if I can do it again!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, so far here is the I'm in's and maybe's
> 
> In's
> 
> Blueface
> ATLHARP
> Neuromancer
> CobraSkip
> Miami
> BruceoLee
> Black Talon
> MustangGT
> TheButcher
> SnkByt
> 
> Maybe's
> 
> SvilleKid
> Illuminatus
> Mike32312
> Mikey202
> Opusxox
> 
> Where is the rest of the South Florida Crew?????
> 
> Ron


 Sorry can't make it, working that day and can't escape, new hires going to academy and days off for the rest of us are scarce if non existant.

 But I will attend the 27th, next Thur w/Lt @ Pipe Den in Vero Bch and what other places get on the list. :u And hope to see/meet a few/most of you there or at the Miami HERF on a Thur in Aug.  
Alex


----------



## Blueface

knuckles said:


> Herf at LJ's, August 19th.
> 
> Hmmmm......


I will be there to teach more Spanish!


----------



## knuckles

Ron1YY said:


> YES!!!! I raised the dead!!!!! Welcome back Brother!!!!
> 
> Let's see if I can do it again!!!
> 
> Ron


Ahhh... not quite dead; more like a very long nap! :s


----------



## knuckles

Blueface said:


> I will be there to teach more Spanish!


No, no, ningún... más español. ¡Consigo en a mucho apuro!


----------



## Blueface

knuckles said:


> No, no, ningún... más español. ¡Consigo en a mucho apuro!


You wouldn't believe it.
The lady that replied "I feel sorry for you" was there a couple of weeks ago during the Padron event.
We mentioned you and wondered how you were doing.
Hey, for a Siglo VI, I would have done it too.


----------



## bruceolee

Blueface said:


> I will be there to teach more Spanish!


I could always use some helpful phrases for work. So come prepared Mi Amigo.


----------



## madurofan

Woo Hoo! Herf!!

I'll be there


----------



## ATLHARP

Alrighty!

Man this one is startin' to crank up!

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY

madurofan said:


> Woo Hoo! Herf!!
> 
> I'll be there


YES!!!!! Great to see you back Bro!!!!! Sounds like it is going to be EPIC!!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Ok, so far here is the I'm in's and maybe's

In's

Blueface
ATLHARP
Neuromancer
CobraSkip
Miami
BruceoLee
Black Talon
MustangGT
TheButcher
Knuckles
MaduroFan

Maybe's

SvilleKid
Illuminatus
Mike32312
Mikey202
Opusxox

Where is the rest of the South Florida Crew?????

Ron


----------



## knuckles

Blueface said:


> You wouldn't believe it.
> The lady that replied "I feel sorry for you" was there a couple of weeks ago during the Padron event.
> We mentioned you and wondered how you were doing.
> Hey, for a Siglo VI, I would have done it too.


I can only imagine what you told her when she asked how I was doing! 

Ah yes... that Siglo VI. Yeah, I believe that was a fair deal after all!


----------



## TheButcher

I can already feel my hangover


----------



## ATLHARP

TheButcher said:


> I can already feel my hangover


yeah,

I can see Ron with a big ole bottle of Patron Silver with a smile on his face! I also can see you trying to go shot for shot with Ron too.........have fun!

ATL


----------



## TheButcher

I already know I lost but hey I'll hang as long as possible.


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, so far here is the I'm in's and maybe's
> 
> In's
> 
> Blueface
> ATLHARP
> Neuromancer
> CobraSkip
> Miami
> BruceoLee
> Black Talon
> MustangGT
> TheButcher
> Knuckles
> MaduroFan
> 
> Maybe's
> 
> SvilleKid
> Illuminatus
> Mike32312
> Mikey202
> Opusxox
> 
> Where is the rest of the South Florida Crew?????
> 
> Ron


This is going to get ugly!!!


----------



## bruceolee

Blueface said:


> This is going to get ugly!!!


Really? I think it's going to be a quiet and somewhat reserved event.


----------



## illuminatus

I shall be doing my utmost best to be there. Out of curiosity, anyone got a sofa I could crash on say Friday night, and probably sat. night, and I'd be up and out on sunday morning? (Classes start monday).. If not, no biggie, I'll go stay at a holiday in express, it'll make me smarter, right? :r


----------



## Ron1YY

illuminatus said:


> Out of curiosity, anyone got a sofa I could crash on say Friday night, and probably sat. night, and I'd be up and out on sunday morning?


I got ya covered here Bro. I don't have a sofa to offer you, But I do have a bedroom for you. I live very far from the shop too.....About 4 mins if I hit all the lights on the way.

Ron


----------



## illuminatus

Ron1YY said:


> I got ya covered here Bro. I don't have a sofa to offer you, But I do have a bedroom for you. I live very far from the shop too.....About 4 mins if I hit all the lights on the way.
> 
> Ron


Well then.. unless I have a weird financial problem between then and now, it looks like I'm almost 100% committed. Hah.. I should be committed. But it looks like I'm coming!


----------



## Blueface

Due to all my travels, I don't usually get to do too many bombs.
However, to make up for that, you guys that know me from herfs know that I usually come packing.
To welcome back a guy that put his butt on the line for us, well, I am coming packing.
I am thinking along the lines of one smoke to last a good part of the herf. We can have two winners at the end. The one who can smoke it the longest and the one who can smoke it the fastest.
My personal experience with it seems to be about 2.5 hours.
Trust me, I have it (hint, starts with "M")
Still debating if that is the right one for the occasion, but we will see where I land.

Look out!
That is all I will say about that.


----------



## ATLHARP

Blueface said:


> Due to all my travels, I don't usually get to do too many bombs.
> However, to make up for that, you guys that know me from herfs know that I usually come packing.
> To welcome back a guy that put his butt on the line for us, well, I am coming packing.
> I am thinking along the lines of one smoke to last a good part of the herf. We can have two winners at the end. The one who can smoke it the longest and the one who can smoke it the fastest.
> My personal experience with it seems to be about 2.5 hours.
> Trust me, I have it (hint, starts with "M")
> Still debating if that is the right one for the occasion, but we will see where I land.
> 
> Look out!
> That is all I will say about that.


Ok now this herf is starting to scare me! Well at least I won't have to drive Ron home....

ATL


----------



## imthegoal

Hi all heard about this place from Mike from LJ's. I plan on making it to the Herf as well. Kinda funny actually. The herf is to celebrate a feloow soldier back from the middle east and I will be leaving for their about 2 weeks later.


----------



## ATLHARP

imthegoal said:


> Hi all heard about this place from Mike from LJ's. I plan on making it to the Herf as well. Kinda funny actually. The herf is to celebrate a feloow soldier back from the middle east and I will be leaving for their about 2 weeks later.


Alright I believe this is gonna be a fun time! I might have to hit the fresh market for some Ribs and Burgers.

ATL


----------



## MiamiE

Guys what day are we doing this finally and where!?


----------



## Ron1YY

MiamiE said:


> Guys what day are we doing this finally and where!?


Erick!!!!! It's going to be on the 19th at LJ's

Ron


----------



## CobraSkip

The one in Wellington, not PBG


----------



## Ron1YY

CobraSkip said:


> The one in Wellington, not PBG


Thank's Skip!!!! I didn't even think to say that

Ron


----------



## imthegoal

Hey Ron I was told to make sure to wear a Jets Jersey and a Red Sox hat. I will try to make sure I do that just for you.


----------



## Blueface

imthegoal said:


> Hey Ron I was told to make sure to wear a Jets Jersey and a Red Sox hat. I will try to make sure I do that just for you.


Ahh.......don't show up!:r 
I too an one nutty Giants and Yankees fan here.

One thing to bring for Ron to herfs is a football helmet.
Doesn't matter what team.
Just make sure it is an official one that is designed to take hard impacts.
Anthing less than an official one will crack to easily.


----------



## ATLHARP

Yeah, Bring the football helmet of Ron's favorite team! Yeah, that's right it's true!


ATL


----------



## Ron1YY

ATLHARP said:


> Yeah, Bring the football helmet of Ron's favorite team! Yeah, that's right it's true!
> 
> ATL


Carlos, See the kind of abuse we take!!!!! If your going to bring this helmet, Make sure you wear a Ravens Jersey For Andrew!! He is there #1 Fan/Groupee

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> Ahh.......don't show up!:r
> I too an one nutty Giants and Yankees fan here.
> 
> One thing to bring for Ron to herfs is a football helmet.
> Doesn't matter what team.
> Just make sure it is an official one that is designed to take hard impacts.
> Anthing less than an official one will crack to easily.


Well, The way this one is gearing up, You better Bring one for TheButcher and Lt.Rich Also!!!!!! I hate falling alone, and intend on bringing down the Guest of Honor and one of the Birthday Boys!!!! :gn

Ron


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> Well, The way this one is gearing up, You better Bring one for TheButcher and Lt.Rich Also!!!!!! I hate falling alone, and intend on bringing down the Guest of Honor and one of the Birthday Boys!!!! :gn
> 
> Ron


Got you covered.
Thought of it as I was at the Orlando airport last week.
They have the train taking you from the terminal to the gates.
At the end of the line, there is a huge piston absorber in the even the train fails to stop where it is suppose to.

So........that gave me an idea.
We take an "official" helmet (like I said earlier, anything less may crack too easily) and we attach a similar, but obviously much smaller piston absorber device to the front and one to the back. If you fall in either direction, you will immediately bounce right back up and not skip a beat. Just have to make sure you are supported to your sides so you can only go forward or back.


----------



## mikey202

Man..this just gets better and better Now it represent your team? SWEET!!!! Ummm...Is my wife allowed to be there?I got to have a designated driver for sure!!!All looks good for me and the wifey to be there,pending any last minute problems,(teenage children).

In the words of Flounder,from Animal House..."OHHH BOY!!! THIS IS GOING TO BE GREAT!!!!"


----------



## Ron1YY

mikey202 said:


> Man..this just gets better and better Now it represent your team? SWEET!!!! Ummm...Is my wife allowed to be there?I got to have a designated driver for sure!!!All looks good for me and the wifey to be there,pending any last minute problems,(teenage children).
> 
> In the words of Flounder,from Animal House..."OHHH BOY!!! THIS IS GOING TO BE GREAT!!!!"


Open House Bro!!!! Bring her along. Does She Smoke? If so, she's going to have even more fun!!!!!

Ron


----------



## mikey202

Ron1YY said:


> Open House Bro!!!! Bring her along. Does She Smoke? If so, she's going to have even more fun!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Cool!!! We'll be there!!:z


----------



## Blueface

Ron,
Are you the official attendance keeper?
Can we have an update?
Add my son to it.


----------



## LT Rich

Mikey, I am bringing my wife as well, so they will be able to keep eachother company... 

Cant wait for the 19th to roll around!

LT :gn


----------



## TheButcher

I need a helmet? Oh boy this herf is sounding freakin awesome. Anytime I consume enough to need a helmet sounds like a damn good time. Lt. Rich and Ron dont worry while everyone else laughs at us we can try and hold eachother up.:r :al


----------



## Ron1YY

Ok, so far here is the I'm in's and maybe's

*In's*

Lt.Rich - 
Blueface - The Spanish Instructor
Carlito's Way - The Reigning Champ
ATLHARP - The Monte 4 Whore
Neuromancer - 
CobraSkip - 
Miami - 
BruceoLee - 
Black Talon - 
MustangGT - 
TheButcher - 
Knuckles - 
MaduroFan - 
Illuminatus - 
Mikey202 -

*Maybe's*

MiamiE
SvilleKid
Mike32312
Opusxox

Ok guys, Let's have a little fun before the FUN!!!!! *We want Herf Names*!!!!!

Have at it!!!

Ron


----------



## mikey202

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, so far here is the I'm in's and maybe's
> 
> *In's*
> 
> Lt.Rich -
> Blueface - The Spanish Instructor
> Carlito's Way - The Reigning Champ
> ATLHARP - The Monte 4 Whore
> Neuromancer -
> CobraSkip -
> Miami -
> BruceoLee -
> Black Talon -
> MustangGT -
> TheButcher -
> Knuckles -
> MaduroFan -
> Illuminatus -
> Mikey202 -
> 
> *Maybe's*
> 
> MiamiE
> SvilleKid
> Mike32312
> Opusxox
> 
> Ok guys, Let's have a little fun before the FUN!!!!! *We want Herf Names*!!!!!
> 
> Have at it!!!
> 
> Ron


you can call me Cabo Wabo or 5 Vegas Whore..... but I'm sure that by the time the whole thing is over that I'll have some kinda name(fat alcohol poisoned Steeler guy) ..and the photoshop guys will be real busy at the end of August i'm sure...remember,the only thing we have to fear,is fear itself!!!:w


----------



## knuckles

HEY!!! 

Somebody better get over to LJ's real quick and knock a few walls down...

I don't know where the hell we're going to put all these stogie-chompin' gorillas!!! 

I call the leather chair!


----------



## mikey202

knuckles said:


> HEY!!!
> 
> Somebody better get over to LJ's real quick and knock a few walls down...
> 
> I don't know where the hell we're going to put all these stogie-chompin' gorillas!!!
> 
> I call the leather chair!


Can I sit on your knee?


----------



## Made in Dade

What's up everybody ! Made in dade is in the building. Count me in on the 19th. Looking forward to meeting everybody, I will be the one wearing a Terrel Owens jersey for Ron. Peace.:w


----------



## illuminatus

I don't get a cool nickname? I feel left out! :r

And where's Nelson?

Nely - a el le gusta la morronga! :r :r


----------



## knuckles

mikey202 said:


> Can I sit on your knee?


Sure, Mikey!

And that leaves one knee up for grabs....


----------



## TheButcher

OMFG Mike finally joined CS. Umm sitting on knees.....Ill be on the other side of the room coughicallotherkneecough:r


----------



## Ron1YY

Okay, here is the current list of those in and maybe's. I also found some of the Herf names too. I change a couple cause I like them better.

(Disclaimer: Some of these were taken from the Padron Cigar Event @ Tobacco World Thread)

*In's*

Lt.Rich - Defender of FREEDOM
Blueface - The Spanish Instructor
Carlito's Way - The Reigning Champ
ATLHARP - The Monte 4 Whore
Neuromancer - T.S. Eliot - the namer of names...see who can figure out that reference...
^^^^^^^^^^^^^ I still can't figure it out^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Ron1YY - Crash Helmet
CobraSkip - Cobra ??
Miami - The Enforcer
BruceoLee - The Designated Driver
Black Talon - No, I'm Justin
MustangGT - Steve-O
TheButcher - My Victim - Birthday Boy 1
Knuckles - The Corvette Kid
MaduroFan - Salty Sea Dog
Illuminatus - Long Distance Herfer
Mikey202 - Birthday Boy 2

*Maybe's*

MiamiE
SvilleKid
Mike32312
Opusxox

Ok guys, Let's have a little fun before the FUN!!!!! *We want Herf Names*!!!!!

Come on guys!!! Someone has to be able to come up with a couple more Herf Names!!!

Ron


----------



## imthegoal

I am going to be there as well.


----------



## Blueface

OK guys.
This is building up to being possibly the largest CS turnout in South Florida in quite some time, if not ever.

Please be warned:
I have full intentions of taking photos and getting them into the hands of the Photoshop clan.
Smile and LOOK OUT is all I can say.


----------



## Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> OK guys.
> This is building up to being possibly the largest CS turnout in South Florida in quite some time, if not ever.
> 
> *Please be warned:
> I have full intentions of taking photos and getting them into the hands of the Photoshop clan.*Smile and LOOK OUT is all I can say.


Aren't *YOU* the one who wanted cameras banned from our Herfs???
This is going to be AWESOME!!!!

Note to self: STAY AWAY FORM THE DAMN CONCRETE PILLAR OUT FRONT!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Okay, here is the current list of those in and maybe's. I also found some of the Herf names too. I change a couple cause I like them better.

(Disclaimer: Some of these were taken from the Padron Cigar Event @ Tobacco World Thread)

*In's*

Lt.Rich - Defender of FREEDOM
Blueface - The Spanish Instructor
Carlito's Way - The Reigning Champ
ATLHARP - The Monte 4 Whore
Neuromancer - T.S. Eliot - the namer of names...see who can figure out that reference...
^^^^^^^^^^^^^ I still can't figure it out^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Ron1YY - Crash Helmet
CobraSkip - Cobra ??
Miami - The Enforcer
BruceoLee - The Designated Driver
Black Talon - No, I'm Justin
MustangGT - Steve-O
TheButcher - My Victim - Birthday Boy 1
Knuckles - The Corvette Kid
MaduroFan - Salty Sea Dog
Illuminatus - Long Distance Herfer
Mikey202 - Birthday Boy 2
imthegoal - Future Fighter

*Maybe's*

MiamiE
SvilleKid
Mike32312
Opusxox

Ok guys, Let's have a little fun before the FUN!!!!! *We want Herf Names*!!!!!

Come on guys!!! Someone has to be able to come up with a couple more Herf Names!!!

Ron


----------



## LT Rich

I think Alex (snkbyt) is going to try to get the day off of work as well... so you can put him down for a maybe until we learn further info. A nickname for him... err... Ill have to get back to you on that.

This is gong to be one hell of a time, i cant wait to see how it comes out!

LT :gn


----------



## CobraSkip

We're going to have to do this in shifts, LJ's can't fit us all! Ron, knock out a wall with that helmit or something.


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Okay, here is the current list of those in and maybe's. I also found some of the Herf names too. I change a couple cause I like them better.
> 
> (Disclaimer: Some of these were taken from the Padron Cigar Event @ Tobacco World Thread)
> 
> *In's*
> 
> Lt.Rich - Defender of FREEDOM
> Blueface - The Spanish Instructor
> Carlito's Way - The Reigning Champ
> ATLHARP - The Monte 4 Whore
> Neuromancer - T.S. Eliot - the namer of names...see who can figure out that reference...
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ I still can't figure it out^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Ron1YY - Crash Helmet
> CobraSkip - Cobra ??
> Miami - The Enforcer
> BruceoLee - The Designated Driver
> Black Talon - No, I'm Justin
> MustangGT - Steve-O
> TheButcher - My Victim - Birthday Boy 1
> Knuckles - The Corvette Kid
> MaduroFan - Salty Sea Dog
> Illuminatus - Long Distance Herfer
> Mikey202 - Birthday Boy 2
> 
> *Maybe's*
> 
> MiamiE
> SvilleKid
> Mike32312
> Opusxox
> 
> Ok guys, Let's have a little fun before the FUN!!!!! *We want Herf Names*!!!!!
> 
> Come on guys!!! Someone has to be able to come up with a couple more Herf Names!!!
> 
> Ron


please add me to the maybe list, asked for the day off yesterday and should get my answer in a few days or so. thanks :dr


----------



## 68TriShield

LT Rich said:


> I think Alex (snkbyt) is going to try to get the day off of work as well... so you can put him down for a maybe until we learn further info. A nickname for him... err... Ill have to get back to you on that.
> 
> This is gong to be one hell of a time, i cant wait to see how it comes out!
> 
> LT :gn


How about,cranky face or grumpy irishman...


----------



## ATLHARP

Blueface said:


> OK guys.
> This is building up to being possibly the largest CS turnout in South Florida in quite some time, if not ever.
> 
> Please be warned:
> I have full intentions of taking photos and getting them into the hands of the Photoshop clan.
> Smile and LOOK OUT is all I can say.


If you're bring a camera, I am bringing a tape recorder! Wouldn't it be funny to have your wife find out how much you really spend on cigars! :c

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY

Okay, here is the current list of those in and maybe's. I also found some of the Herf names too. I change a couple cause I like them better.

(Disclaimer: Some of these were taken from the Padron Cigar Event @ Tobacco World Thread)

*In's*

Lt.Rich - Defender of FREEDOM
Blueface - The Spanish Instructor
Carlito's Way - The Reigning Champ
ATLHARP - The Monte 4 Whore
Neuromancer - T.S. Eliot - the namer of names...see who can figure out that reference...
^^^^^^^^^^^^^ I still can't figure it out^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Ron1YY - Crash Helmet
CobraSkip - Cobra ??
Miami - The Enforcer
BruceoLee - The Designated Driver
Black Talon - No, I'm Justin
MustangGT - Steve-O
TheButcher - My Victim - Birthday Boy 1
Knuckles - The Corvette Kid
MaduroFan - Salty Sea Dog
Illuminatus - Long Distance Herfer
Mikey202 - Birthday Boy 2
imthegoal - Future Fighter

*Maybe's*

SnkByt
MiamiE
SvilleKid
Mike32312
Opusxox

Ok guys, Let's have a little fun before the FUN!!!!! *We want Herf Names*!!!!!

Come on guys!!! Someone has to be able to come up with a couple more Herf Names!!!

Ron


----------



## LT Rich

68TriShield said:


> How about,cranky face or grumpy irishman...


The Grumy Irishman sounds like a perfect fit... thanks!

LT :gn


----------



## 68TriShield

LT Rich said:


> The Grumy Irishman sounds like a perfect fit... thanks!
> 
> LT :gn


My pleasure  or GI for short,get it!ar ar ar


----------



## snkbyt

68TriShield said:


> My pleasure  or GI for short,get it!ar ar ar


funny :r


----------



## Cheo Malanga

throw my name in there too. what's the name of the store we are herfing at?


----------



## LT Rich

Bump

LT :gn


----------



## Blueface

ATLHARP said:


> If you're bring a camera, I am bringing a tape recorder! Wouldn't it be funny to have your wife find out how much you really spend on cigars! :c
> 
> ATL


Andrew,
I am still trying to find the humor in that remark.:r

Look out is all I can say.

Guys,
Where is Marc (Neuromancer)?
Hasn't been on since 7-2-06.
Doesn't return phone calls.
Has anyone heard from him?
I vaguely remember how to get to his house but was thinking of taking a trip there to see if I can find it again to make sure he is OK.
Last I spoke to him was regarding MiamiE's box pass.
He was getting over a nasty food poisining.
Hope he is OK.

Just left him another voicemail message on his cell.


----------



## Blueface

Clue time.

It is going to be "A" wonderful herf.


----------



## risky_business15

Ron, count me in as well. I'll be the one driving TheButcher (Birthday Boy#1) home that night. I'm looking forward to a great Saturday and to seeing Jon tore up from the floor up.


----------



## TheButcher

Ahhh my trusty dd.......this will be a weekend to remember.


----------



## Ron1YY

TheButcher said:


> Ahhh my trusty dd.......this will be a weekend to remember.


Don't worry about a thing....You won't remember a thing!!!!! 

Ron


----------



## mikey202

TheButcher said:
 

> Ahhh my trusty dd.......this will be a weekend to remember.


nobody said that we had to leave on Saturday night


----------



## snkbyt

It is 12:56am, just got home from working and I got good news and NO I didn't save a bunch of money by switching my car insurance. I did howerver finally get my answer from work in regards to the 19th which is
I am there, will leave handcuffs at home:z


----------



## Ron1YY

Okay, here is the current list of those in and maybe's. I also found some of the Herf names too. I change a couple cause I like them better.

(Disclaimer: Some of these were taken from the Padron Cigar Event @ Tobacco World Thread)

*In's*

Lt.Rich - Defender of FREEDOM
Blueface - The Spanish Instructor
Carlito's Way - The Reigning Champ
ATLHARP - The Monte 4 Whore
Neuromancer - T.S. Eliot - the namer of names...see who can figure out that reference...
^^^^^^^^^^^^^ I still can't figure it out^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Ron1YY - Crash Helmet
CobraSkip - Cobra ??
Miami - The Enforcer
BruceoLee - The Designated Driver
Black Talon - No, I'm Justin
MustangGT - Steve-O
TheButcher - My Victim - Birthday Boy 1
Knuckles - The Corvette Kid
MaduroFan - Salty Sea Dog
Illuminatus - Long Distance Herfer
Mikey202 - Birthday Boy 2
imthegoal - Future Fighter
SnkByt - GI

*Maybe's*

MiamiE
SvilleKid
Mike32312
Opusxox

Ok guys, Let's have a little fun before the FUN!!!!! *We want Herf Names*!!!!!

Come on guys!!! Someone has to be able to come up with a couple more Herf Names!!!

Ron


----------



## Blueface

Neuromancer has surfaced and will be there this Saturday.


----------



## CobraSkip

I still don't know how all these people will fit into LJ's.


----------



## snkbyt

CobraSkip said:


> I still don't know how all these people will fit into LJ's.


Call GUINESS World Records for the most HERF'ers in a person to square foot ratio catagory :r


----------



## ATLHARP

Alright bitches! This one is getting close!

I can't wait!:al 

ATL


----------



## LT Rich

So that i, and other herfers, dont have to search through 12 pages of herf rant.... can we repost the info about the when (time) and where (addy)?

Cant wait to check it out.

LT :gn


----------



## snkbyt

LT Rich said:


> So that i, and other herfers, dont have to search through 12 pages of herf rant.... can we repost the info about the when (time) and where (addy)?
> 
> Cant wait to check it out.
> 
> LT :gn


 that goes diddo for me seeing I'll be drive'n down on four wheels and back on two


----------



## ATLHARP

Blueface said:


> Ron/Andrew,
> Help Mikey out here as I know how to get there but don't have the exact address.
> 
> Mikey,
> On the NW corner of Southern Blvd and State Road 441.
> Take the Southern Blvd exit from the Turnpike, Go west on Southern Blvd. till you get to State Rd. 7 and the shop is on the Northwest corner. You can also take 95 of course.


Here are the directions again.

And here is the full address with phone number:

L. J.'s Fine Cigar and Tobacco
10221 Southern Blvd
Royal Palm Beach, FL 33411
(561) 790-1356

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY

Here's more:

From I-95 or the Turnpike, Take the Southern Blvd. exit west. At the NW Corner of 441/SR.7 there is a K-Mart Shopping Center. Pull into there. LJ's is between the Bealls Outlet and the Post Office. 

Here is the addy and Phone number:

L J Fine Cigar & Tobacco
10221 Southern Blvd
Royal Palm Beach, FL 33411-4337 
(561) 790-1356

I will be there from 10:00 A.M. until whenever we finish!!!!!

For those that want a visual.

Ron


----------



## LT Rich

What time does everyone want to kick off the events for the day?? I was thinking about early afternoon... Lets figure it out so we can start planning our saturday.

LT :gn


----------



## knuckles

LT Rich said:


> What time does everyone want to kick off the events for the day?? I was thinking about early afternoon... Lets figure it out so we can start planning our saturday.
> 
> LT :gn


Well, i've got a fair piece to drive to get there, so I'm not planning on rolling in until around 1500.

I'm hoping Victor has Ashton Spellbounds... been hankerin' for one of those for a couple of weeks now, but haven't had the time to smoke one.


----------



## akatora

I´m gonna keep my eyes open on this thread, that´s for sure!  

Have fun guys!


----------



## Blueface

LT Rich said:


> What time does everyone want to kick off the events for the day?? I was thinking about early afternoon... Lets figure it out so we can start planning our saturday.
> 
> LT :gn


We usually get rolling around 2-3 pm but I am open for whatever time.


----------



## snkbyt

Blueface said:


> We usually get rolling around 2-3 pm but I am open for whatever time.


whats the feed and drink? BYOB :al or pay as you go.
lets see
leave home high noon
arrive around 2 (1400)
left around 7 (1900)
arrive home @ 9 (2100)

pack smokes, fill lighters, bring cash, leave cuffs @ home.
sounds like plan set in motion - execute :mn


----------



## LT Rich

Lets plan on getting the festivities started at 1400 (2 pm for you civilian types). If there are any problems with that let me know, otherwise 1400 is it. Thanks guys,

LT :gn


----------



## mikey202

The wife and won't be able to make it.My daughter called yesterday and said that she either lost or someone stole her wallet.So, Mom and Dad to the rescue.We had to spend the money we had put back for our trip, to get her squared away.Sorry guys,was really looking forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## imthegoal

So what type of grub we planning for or is it just going to be fend for yourself. Their are a couple of great places for grub right their in the plaza but the wife is was asking me so figured I would ask here.


----------



## Ron1YY

imthegoal said:


> So what type of grub we planning for or is it just going to be fend for yourself. Their are a couple of great places for grub right their in the plaza but the wife is was asking me so figured I would ask here.


Not really sure just yet.... Here's what I had in mind. Pizza, Patron, Wings, Don Julio, Sandwiches, Diplimatico, Salads, Port, Repeat as needed. You may skip 1, 3, 5, 7!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Mbraud4

Ron1YY said:


> Not really sure just yet.... Here's what I had in mind. Pizza, Patron, Wings, Don Julio, Sandwiches, Diplimatico, Salads, Port, Repeat as needed. You may skip 1, 3, 5, 7!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


rofl!!
:dr


----------



## altbier

I miss the altbierland crew!!!! Hope ya'll have a great herf!

g


----------



## ATLHARP

altbier said:


> I miss the altbierland crew!!!! Hope ya'll have a great herf!
> 
> g


Yeah George, don't sweat it.........we hope to see you soon.............who knows I still think the mail works up there. 

ATL


----------



## altbier

ATLHARP said:


> Yeah George, don't sweat it.........we hope to see you soon.............who knows I still think the mail works up there.
> 
> ATL


LOL, it has been quite a change, making money doing pictures and taking trips to Florida whenever I wanted to making an hourly wage and not getting vacation until january! lol

The good news is I have tripled the accounts in my territory and legend beer is pouring freely across the state of virginia.

Divorce is finalized tomorrow and then we will see what happens. I see a long weekend in Florida soon I hope!

Cheers!
g


----------



## Ron1YY

altbier said:


> LOL, it has been quite a change, making money doing pictures and taking trips to Florida whenever I wanted to making an hourly wage and not getting vacation until january! lol
> 
> The good news is I have tripled the accounts in my territory and legend beer is pouring freely across the state of virginia.
> 
> Divorce is finalized tomorrow and then we will see what happens. I* see a long weekend in Florida soon I hope!*
> Cheers!
> g


Don't hope. Just Do IT!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP

Ron1YY said:


> Don't hope. Just Do IT!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


*AMEN!!!!!!!!!*

ATL


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> Not really sure just yet.... Here's what I had in mind. Pizza, Patron, Wings, Don Julio, Sandwiches, Diplimatico, Salads, Port, Repeat as needed. You may skip 1, 3, 5, 7!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Ahhhhhhhh............don't we usually do that (skip 1, 3, 5, and 7)?


----------



## LT Rich

Its almost today! I cant wait to see who shows up and meet some LLGs! countdown is now in the hours instead of days!! 

LT :gn


----------



## imthegoal

No kidding man. Just finished a Perdomo ESV91 Maestro with some Crown reserve. Was sitting there thinking "damn tomorrow is going to be great." My wife gets off of work around 3. She will be coming home just long enough to change then we will be heading that way.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

I hope you guys have a great time! I wish I could be there!


----------



## snkbyt

got a full tank of gas, a humi full of cigars, its cloudy outside and we're wearing sunglasses

see ya all at the HERF


----------



## Made in Dade

Today is the day guy's, lets make this one to remember. My herf name is the ''U'' fanatic.


----------



## ATLHARP

Made in Dade said:


> Today is the day guy's, lets make this one to remember. My herf name is the ''U'' fanatic.


You forgot two letters, particularly the F and S.  See you there around 1pm.

Andrew


----------



## Blueface

Make believe you are Johnny Nash:

I can see clearly now the rain is gone.
All of the bad feelings have disappeared.
Here is that rainbow I've been waiting for.
It's going to be a bright, bright, bright sunny day!


----------



## knuckles

Well, I was considering bringing the vette down for the day but it's looking like the weather isn't going to cooperate. I'll be heading down your way in about 1/2 hour. See ya'all soon.


----------



## ShawnP

I hope everyone has a great time, wish I could have been there.

LT enjoy yourself bro.



And you guys better be posting LOADS of pics. Oh make sure Ron doesn't get to drunk LMAO


Shawn


----------



## mikey202

Have a good time and drink a shot for me!!!! Wish I could have made it!!!!


----------



## Blueface

Well, from my end, the Monte A's were burning.
Seems the average ran from 2 hours to as much as 3 hours.
We had a blast as usual.
Great time.
Great booze.
Great company.
Great pizza (or at least it seemed after all that booze).
Another great herf!

Hey Mike (Made in Dade),
You are not a Cuban American.
You are a ****** born in America, therefore an American.
Listen!!!

BTW,
What can make such a great herf even better?
The Yankees won and beat the Red Sox.
Did I say "beat" or did I mean to say "Slaughter"?


----------



## imthegoal

I think Mike is a little bust right now looking for the porcelain god along with butcher right now. Man those 2 were hilarious. Cant wait to see the pictures. Me and the wife had a great time.


----------



## snkbyt

A hell of a road trip but worth every mile.
Nice to finally put faces w/names, it was nice to met you all and lets do it again, not right away though we have a few LLG that need time to heal.
Ron, the wife and I will see you Sept 20 on our way to the Keys for our 20th Annv. (save me some 2000M). Had a great time as did all - some more than others (pics to follow soon), thanks to LJ's for hosting the Lt HERF.

:w :al :w :al = u


----------



## LT Rich

I had a great time guys, it was great getting to meet you all and put some faces and real names to the screen names. The herf surpassed all expectations that I had, it was a truly great time! All that could not make it, you should have tried harder! 

New herf names:

Ron - Gomer Pile
Butcher - Sloppy
Blueface - The Real Cuban
Mike - The Rican

Thats all i can come up with in my current state of mind! Maybe some of the fellow herfers can help me out! I had a great time everyone, and some pics of my Herf Bounty will be posted as soon as I can get some sleep and put up a fence tomorrow. 

Thanks everyone who made it, and as always i appreciate all the support you all gave me, both at the herf and while i was overseas. This site is unique in the fact that so many great people came together to call it home. Thanks for making another great experience for me.

LT :gn


----------



## 68TriShield

Sounds like a cool time guys! Still herfin at the Blue&Gray


----------



## Miami

Blueface and Lt Rich did you guys get what I left you? 

Hope the rest of you guys enjoyed the Padillas.


----------



## Made in Dade

Listen, Listen. No, all kidding aside it was a great time yesterday. I enjoyed meeting all you guys. Good Luck to you LT Rich and Happy Birthday to the butcher. We have to do this again, soon. One more thing enough of this rican sh!t. I am Cuban and American. Read my signature.


----------



## TheButcher

HAHAHA Sloppy I love it. I guess that what tequila does to me. And thx to the wonderful fellas at the herf I didnt have to get up to puke.:r :al Also thx to all you guys for the generosity I walk in with about 5 sticks and stumbled out with about 30 and there is some good chit in there too. And i dont wanna here no light weight cracks cuz the cups you were pourin me Ron were ridiculous...........Anyways I had a great time, met some cool people, learned what the inside of a garbage can looks like. LT hope you liked your welcome back from us.


----------



## Ron1YY

A great time was had here yesterday!!!! I was glad to see some old friends I hadn't seen in a while and at the same time meet and make some new friends!!!!I was running all around the shop yesterday and wish I could have spent more time with some of you.

For the record, this was NOT a lightweight herf. Our Resident *CUBAN* Mike and I counted off the bottles and we finished a total of 9 Bottles!!!!

Ernesto Padilia was going to attend this herf, but had prior commitments. Miami (Dan) talked to him and Ernesto send the 3 boxes for us to enjoy yesterday. I for one am going to send him a thank you e-mail for the great gift he he sent to Dan to give to us. If anyone else would like to send him a thank you e-mail, just go to the website and send it from there.

Jason, good luck in school. We're all there with you brother.

Jon, Glad you had a good birthday. And yes, they were ridiculous shots!!!

Carlos, those were some INSANE Gifts!!!! That was an all Herf Smoke and will be one I will remember for a very long time.

Marty, thank you for that kick a$$ cutter and lighter set!!!!

Skip, Always a pleasure talking with you!!

Bill, Brother, it was great to see you again and learn some of the finer points about cigars and pipes.

Marc, great seeing you once more, I will not miss the next after herf party again.

Alex, great meeting you. I'll try to hook you up with the holder.

And to everyone I missed, Sorry I got busy and I will look for you at the next one.

Mission Accomplished!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> A great time was had here yesterday!!!! I was glad to see some old friends I hadn't seen in a while and at the same time meet and make some new friends!!!!I was running all around the shop yesterday and wish I could have spent more time with some of you.
> 
> For the record, this was NOT a lightweight herf. Our Resident *CUBAN* Mike and I counted off the bottles and we finished a total of 9 Bottles!!!!
> 
> Ernesto Padilia was going to attend this herf, but had prior commitments. Miami (Dan) talked to him and Ernesto send the 3 boxes for us to enjoy yesterday. I for one am going to send him a thank you e-mail for the great gift he he sent to Dan to give to us. If anyone else would like to send him a thank you e-mail, just go to the website and send it from there.
> 
> Jason, good luck in school. We're all there with you brother.
> 
> Jon, Glad you had a good birthday. And yes, they were ridiculous shots!!!
> 
> Carlos, those were some INSANE Gifts!!!! That was an all Herf Smoke and will be one I will remember for a very long time.
> 
> Marty, thank you for that kick a$$ cutter and lighter set!!!!
> 
> Skip, Always a pleasure talking with you!!
> 
> Bill, Brother, it was great to see you again and learn some of the finer points about cigars and pipes.
> 
> Marc, great seeing you once more, I will not miss the next after herf party again.
> 
> Alex, great meeting you. I'll try to hook you up with the holder.
> 
> And to everyone I missed, Sorry I got busy and I will look for you at the next one.
> 
> Mission Accomplished!!!
> 
> Ron


well said. MISSION ACCOMPLISHED :u

PS side note: I was there for a about 4 hrs smoked 2 sticks. 1 CAO X2 that I bought when I first arrived and the blueface special which I just barely finished before 6pm (3hrs)


----------



## ShawnP

Sounds like you guys had a awesome time. Good to know you all made some new friends.


Now I want pics dammit 

Shawn


----------



## ATLHARP

Made in Dade said:


> Listen, Listen. No, all kidding aside it was a great time yesterday. I enjoyed meeting all you guys. Good Luck to you LT Rich and Happy Birthday to the butcher. We have to do this again, soon. One more thing enough of this rican sh!t. I am Cuban and American. Read my signature.


Yeah Yeah, so how is the weather in San Juan this time of year?

Great time guys! I counted 3 guys doing the purge:

The Butcher- in the LJ's trashcan
Made In Dade: On the floor of Vic's office
Carlito's Way: Outside in full view of our neighboring stores

You wanna find a herf in South Florida? Follow the streams of vomit!! u

Great time guys as always! Let's do this again real soon.

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY

ATLHARP said:


> Yeah Yeah, so how is the weather in San Juan this time of year?
> 
> Great time guys! I counted 3 guys doing the purge:
> 
> The Butcher- in the LJ's trashcan
> Made In Dade: On the floor of Vic's office
> *Carlito's Way: Outside in full view of our neighboring stores*
> 
> You wanna find a herf in South Florida? Follow the streams of vomit!! u
> 
> Great time guys as always! Let's do this again real soon.
> 
> ATL


I guess that would now make *ME* the Reigning Champion!!!!!!

WOOHOO!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> I guess that would now make *ME* the Reigning Champion!!!!!!
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


BARELY!!!
I vividly recall you using the wastebasket behind the counter my friend. You thought you were quick and no one saw you but sorry, I did.
This battle royale pretty much ends up like a WWF match when both men are counted out of the ring.


----------



## Blueface

ShawnP said:


> Sounds like you guys had a awesome time. Good to know you all made some new friends.
> 
> Now I want pics dammit
> 
> Shawn


Shawn, it was ugly and it was caught on film by many.
My camera now needs a battery but I should take care of that later today so that I can upload them.
All I can say is it was ugly!

Lesson from this herf:
If you are going to drink, and you are going to pass out, make sure no one has a Sharpie. (caught on film)

I think Snkbyt has the best photos of all.


----------



## Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> Shawn, it was ugly and it was caught on film by many.
> My camera now needs a battery but I should take care of that later today so that I can upload them.
> All I can say is it was ugly!
> 
> Lesson from this herf:
> *If you are going to drink, and you are going to pass out, make sure no one has a Sharpie.* (caught on film)
> 
> I think Snkbyt has the best photos of all.


That was hilarious!!!! :r X100!!!!!! I wonder if he even knows it yet!!!!

Ron


----------



## TheButcher

I almost forgot about that. Who the hell wrote I AM A WUSS on my arm:fu :r I remember on the way home hanging my arm out the window and screamin i am a mutherfin wuss at everyone we drove by.


----------



## kvm

:r We need pics! Sounds like everyone had a great time.


----------



## Blueface

Miami said:


> Blueface and Lt Rich did you guys get what I left you?
> 
> Hope the rest of you guys enjoyed the Padillas.


Dude,
That was quite generous of you to send all those Padillas.
Too bad you could not make it in person.
I will save a Monte A for you, hopefully next month at TW.


----------



## Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> Dude,
> That was quite generous of you to send all those Padillas.
> Too bad you could not make it in person.
> I will save a Monte A for you, hopefully next month at TW.


Carlos, Dan is talking about the one we kept under the counter for you 2.

Ron


----------



## Blueface

Blueface said:


> BARELY!!!
> I vividly recall you using the wastebasket behind the counter my friend. You thought you were quick and no one saw you but sorry, I did.
> This battle royale pretty much ends up like a WWF match when both men are counted out of the ring.


Ron,
BTW, my kid got home, grabbed his keys, went to pick up who I believe to be his new squeeze and has not returned as of yet.

So.........if you want to talk about who is the champ, you gotta believe that kid is on roids or something to keep going like that. I think he once again took you down. You sure you were Marines?


----------



## mikey202

wow!!sounds like a hell of a time...when is the next one?


----------



## Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> Ron,
> BTW, my kid got home, grabbed his keys, went to pick up who I believe to be his new squeeze and has not returned as of yet.
> 
> So.........if you want to talk about who is the champ, you gotta believe that kid is on roids or something to keep going like that. *I think he once again took you down.* You sure you were Marines?


Not this time Brother!!!! Although he does show us that there is hope for the next generation. I will not concede this battle. At BEST I will give him a draw, But as far as the judges say, he lost the decision!!!!

Ron


----------



## Blueface

Mike (Made in Dade),

Repeat after me,
I am not Cuban American.
I am American.
I am a ******.
I am proud to be a ******.
My parents are Cuban American.
My parents were born in Cuba and are now American, therefore they are Cuban American.
I was born in Hialeah.
Hialeah is in Dade County.
Dade County is in Florida.
Florida is in the US.
I am therefore American whose parents are from Cuba.

If that doesn't make sense, just remember you don't speak a word of Spanish.:r


----------



## MiamiE

Sounds like I missed the baddest South Florida Herf yet!


----------



## ATLHARP

MiamiE said:


> Sounds like I missed the baddest South Florida Herf yet!


Well it was hitting a high note, that I can definitely say. All those who didn't make it- *MAKE IT NEXT TIME! Herfs are too much fun to miss!*

It was a great time, Carlos thanks for the Monte A's! Ron for bring the Don Julio and Patron. Butcher thanks for the entertainment. Mike (Made In Dade) "the Rican" next time just give up your keys so I don't have to go out to your car to get'em!

Neuromancer was talking about a shop in Plantation that seems to have some potential for the next herf. Maybe something around the start of regular season.......hmmmmm.........:w

ATL


----------



## akatora

Pictures!!!! Please


----------



## altbier

OK, I am going to try and make it to one in January! I cant believe it has been so long since I have been to Florida!

When do the photo get posted?

cheers!
g


----------



## snkbyt

kvm said:


> :r We need pics! Sounds like everyone had a great time.


16 Pics are in Personal Gorilla Galleries under snkbyt, enjoy (hope the tell the story, need help under comments as who who)


----------



## Blueface

snkbyt said:


> 16 Pics are in Personal Gorilla Galleries under snkbyt, enjoy (hope the tell the story, need help under comments as who who)


Here is the link:
http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/4161/sl/s

Don't hold out on us.
Where are famous "head in wastebasket" shots?

I take that back.
One great wastebasket shot there that I missed.


----------



## snkbyt

Blueface said:


> Here is the link:
> http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/4161/sl/s
> 
> Don't hold out on us.
> Where are famous "head in wastebasket" shots?


make that 17 pics, 1 added by popular demand


----------



## ATLHARP

Wow those are some beautiful pictures! Florida herfing is so pleasant.:al 

ATL


----------



## Blueface

Here comes my pics.

Here is Andrew with his famous finger.
http://i8.tinypic.com/255jnye.jpg

Here is Bill (Madurofan) getting ready to light an A.
http://i8.tinypic.com/255jpxe.jpg

Here is Ron and my kid playing their version of "tag".
http://i8.tinypic.com/255jqip.jpg

More to come later when I return.


----------



## Blueface

Some more.
TinyPic is moving real slow for me right now.

CobraSkip
http://i7.tinypic.com/255kev8.jpg

Vic (left), Marty (Knuckles) sitting, and me.
http://i7.tinypic.com/255kg2w.jpg


----------



## Blueface

Guest of honor.
http://i8.tinypic.com/255kig2.jpg

A bunch of guys having a blast.
http://i8.tinypic.com/255kj9j.jpg


----------



## Blueface

Ron can barely stand opening his eyes to see the mess about to unfold on the sidewalk, office floor and wastebaskets.
http://i8.tinypic.com/255kmcz.jpg


----------



## snkbyt

enjoy the pics,  I'm off to work


----------



## akatora

Kick ass pictures Carlos!!! Thx for the effort


----------



## akatora

Blueface said:


> Ron can barely stand opening his eyes to see the mess about to unfold on the sidewalk, office floor and wastebaskets.
> http://i8.tinypic.com/255kmcz.jpg


:r :r :r :r Heeeey Ron!


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> Not this time Brother!!!! Although he does show us that there is hope for the next generation. I will not concede this battle. At BEST I will give him a draw, But as far as the judges say, he lost the decision!!!!
> 
> Ron


FOR THE RECORD, you had an advantage.
You were seen downing one massive large cup full of Cuban coffee.
That alone disqualifies you automatically.
That, coupled with your secretive purging behind the counter that you don't remember or own up to, I would agree this was a draw at best. The judges have to call for a "do over" due to u
I fee very fortunate I wasn't so lucky to taste that pizza backwards as some got to do.:r


----------



## illuminatus

Dammit.. I've been stoked for this for a MONTH... and then a week before it happens, I go and wreck my motorcycle.. dammit.. looks like you guys had a great time though, wish I could have been there!


----------



## Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> FOR THE RECORD, you had an advantage.
> You were seen downing one massive large cup full of Cuban coffee.
> Age and wisdom my brother!!! BTW, it was 100% Kona
> That alone disqualifies you automatically.
> True, but the game was already in play
> That, coupled with your secretive purging behind the counter that you don't remember or own up to,
> I would have to go with the don't remember, Mixing is such an evil thing
> I would agree this was a draw at best. The judges have to call for a "do over" due to u
> I'll go with the do over. Next time, I have another trick to use to win
> 
> I fee very fortunate I wasn't so lucky to taste that pizza backwards as some got to do.:r
> I am so with you on this!!!! Pizza the second time is not good at all u


Still in all, we had a great time!!!!

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP

Great pics Carlos- I hope we can make the next one as memorable!

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY

ATLHARP said:


> Great pics Carlos- I hope we can make the next one as memorable!
> 
> ATL


AMEN Brother!!!!

Ron

P.S. Kick A$$ Avatar!!!!


----------



## Carlito's Way

Blueface said:


> BARELY!!!
> I vividly recall you using the wastebasket behind the counter my friend. You thought you were quick and no one saw you but sorry, I did.
> This battle royale pretty much ends up like a WWF match when both men are counted out of the ring.


I also do recall drinkin patron and washin it down with port then followed by diplimatico washed down with port and u having a enormous glass of cuban coffee next too you>?? so reignin champ not the least!!! and after showing the neighboring stores wut i was made of i remember vividly comin back in and takin atleast 2 more shots??? sooooo that is a big claim there mister crash helmet!! lol lol hahahahahaah


----------



## Ron1YY

Carlito's Way said:


> I also do recall drinkin patron and washin it down with port then followed by diplimatico washed down with port and u having a enormous glass of cuban coffee next too you>?? so reignin champ not the least!!! and after showing the neighboring stores wut i was made of i remember vividly *comin back in and takin atleast 2 more shots*??? sooooo that is a big claim there mister crash helmet!! lol lol hahahahahaah


That's no stunt!!!!! When I played beat the pillar with my face I did the same AND smoked a RyJ Hermosa #2!!!! I think the next rematch should be "Last Man Standing"!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> That's no stunt!!!!! When I played beat the pillar with my face I did the same AND smoked a RyJ Hermosa #2!!!! I think the next rematch should be "Last Man Standing"!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Oh, oh.
Is this a dare in the making?


----------



## altbier

Great photos guys!


----------



## snkbyt

akatora said:


> Kick ass pictures Carlos!!! Thx for the effort


thats funny  I don't remember seeing Carlos with a camera?


----------



## Blueface

snkbyt said:


> thats funny  I don't remember seeing Carlos with a camera?


I waited and waited, very patiently.
Then the old photographer in me came out at the worse moment for these drunks to get captured.
Too bad the darn camera ran out of battery just when the worse damage could have been done.


----------



## knuckles

I'm finally getting around to checking in. 

Good to see you guys again and to have met the LT. It was a good time, but as the herf wore on you had to watch where you stepped or sat! Thanks everyone for the excellent cigars... Carlos, that 'A' was a hell of a smoke! 

Oh, and thanks to Victor for putting up with all of us!

Until next time...


----------



## snkbyt

Pics updated/changed, see the new/old pics @

Here is the link:
http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/4161/sl/s


----------



## azherfer

Nice pics..thanks! Could have done without the puke one though..yecch


----------



## snkbyt

azherfer said:


> Nice pics..thanks! Could have done without the puke one though..yecch


that ones for blueface to play with and have some fun


----------



## Made in Dade

Those pics are awesome. I wish I did't spend so much time chilling in Vic's office.


----------



## Blueface

Made in Dade said:


> Those pics are awesome. I wish I did't spend so much time chilling in Vic's office.


Chilling?
Is that what you young ones refer to when letting your digestion run the wrong course?


----------



## Blueface

snkbyt said:


> Pics updated/changed, see the new/old pics @
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/4161/sl/s


Snkbyt,
That is one awesome shot you got there of my kid littering the sidewalk.
The crazy thing is that mad boy made a dash back to the counter and kept going with Ron as if nothing had happened. I swear I don't know where he gets that from.:r


----------



## Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> Snkbyt,
> That is one awesome shot you got there of my kid littering the sidewalk.
> The crazy thing is that mad boy made a dash back to the counter and kept going with Ron as if nothing had happened. I swear I don't know where he gets that from.:r


I'm guessing the apple doesn't fall too far from the tree  !!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Blueface said:


> Snkbyt,
> That is one awesome shot you got there of my kid littering the sidewalk.
> The crazy thing is that mad boy made a dash back to the counter and kept going with Ron as if nothing had happened. I swear I don't know where he gets that from.:r


with age comes WISDOM, but when you are young (like we were once opon a time) everything must be done to the MAX for the recovery time is often short. either that or he hasn't learned yet that "a man has got to know his limitations"


----------



## LT Rich

snkbyt said:


> with age comes WISDOM, but when you are young (like we were once opon a time) everything must be done to the MAX for the recovery time is often short. either that or he hasn't learned yet that "a man has got to know his limitations"


:tpd:

Damn youngin's

LT :gn


----------



## Carlito's Way

Yes guys with age comes wisdom.... until someone challenges a college student to be the last one standing... and with those rules all goes!!! lol... it was that shot of sambuca that got the juices flowin almost held it down but it was one of those things..

But Ron.... yes next time it will be last one standing and i wont use port as a chaser. and we will have to go shot for shot no doubles or triples to one particular person and we will see who will come home with the belt!! lmao

Mike chillin and prayin arent the same thing bud... but you kept up well i need a better accomplice to take Ron down next time so lets do it!!!

And once again to all it was great seeing you guys and always a pleasure herfing and drinking with you guys till next match up....lol


----------



## ky toker

Man, looks like you guys had a good time. Looks like some had _too_ much of a good time.
Nice pics guys. I know I missed it, but who's shop is this?


----------



## Blueface

LJ's in West Palm.
Ron1YY and Atlharp work there.
We have been known to create quite a stir in quite a few places.
Seems that Ron trying to out drink the young ones has become South Florida herf regular event, as traditional as the New Year's Day parade.
Can't wait for TW herf next month.


----------



## snkbyt

ky toker said:


> Man, looks like you guys had a good time. Looks like some had _too_ much of a good time.
> Nice pics guys. I know I missed it, but who's shop is this?


Lj's in So. FL Made in Dade & Ron1YY work there


----------



## snkbyt

Blueface said:


> LJ's in West Palm.
> Ron1YY and Atlharp work there.
> We have been known to create quite a stir in quite a few places.
> Seems that Ron trying to out drink the young ones has become South Florida herf regular event, as traditional as the New Year's Day parade.
> Can't wait for TW herf next month.


TW HERF? "need info"


----------



## Blueface

snkbyt said:


> TW HERF? "need info"


Will post as soon as I have details.
I was told they are having an event next month.


----------



## Blueface

snkbyt said:


> Lj's in So. FL Made in Dade & Ron1YY work there


That is right.
Forgot about Mike also.
How can I leave out "Listen"?


----------



## Carlito's Way

wait a minute I'm tryin to "listen" hahahaha


----------



## Made in Dade

Next time it's on fellas, I will be ready, TRUST ME. I will take the day off from driving the big brown truck. Hey Ronnie, we got to get joe to cover for you on the next one. Carlito, we have to show these guys how we do it. listen listen !!!


----------



## snkbyt

Made in Dade said:


> Next time it's on fellas, I will be ready, TRUST ME. I will take the day off from driving the big brown truck. Hey Ronnie, we got to get joe to cover for you on the next one. Carlito, we have to show these guys how we do it. listen listen !!!


TW herf sounds like a gooda place as any for the rematch :r


----------



## Blueface

Made in Dade said:


> Carlito, we have to show these guys how we do it. listen listen !!!


Oh, oh.
This is how all the recent planned herfs seem to start and before you know it, there are picture moments to be captured.
Lets make sure we never ban cameras.:r


----------



## Carlito's Way

Mike dont worry its on buddy theyre goin down.. i gotta make sure to try not to have a rough night before and then they're done.... TW here we come... the club stoggie crew and our antics :r


----------



## Nely

Sounds like I missed a good one. BTW we all know Ron can't keep up with us young gorrilas. How many times do we have to prove it?:sl Where's Ron's famous picture?


----------



## pnoon

Nely said:


> Where's Ron's famous picture?


You mean THIS one?


----------



## Carlito's Way

Thats all i remember from th original match followed by this picture


----------



## Blueface

pnoon said:


> You mean THIS one?


:r :r :r 
This has got to be the classic Photoshop picture of all pictures.
That column Ron ran into has never been the same.
I still remember walking through the shop and running into Ron as he was walking in the door, right after having reconfigured the column, or, make that, the column having reconfigured him.
All I could think of was asking him who did that crap to him so we could gang up on him.
I then quickly realized we stood no chance against a big a$$ concrete column supporting a freaking warehouse type structure.
Gotta hand it to him though. The RyJ Hermoso #2 he was smoking made it without a scratch.


----------



## Miami

Very nice Ron.


----------



## snkbyt

thats even better than the "Butcher"s trash can pic :r :r :r


----------



## MiamiE

Carlito's Way said:


> Thats all i remember from th original match followed by this picture


Thats some funny shit. Get that man a championship belt! :w

Whens the next one? I need to start planning!


----------

